# Il Barcellona interessato a Domenico Berardi per Gennaio.



## Renegade (5 Settembre 2015)

Secondo quanto riferisce El Mundo Deportivo, il Barcellona sarebbe fortemente interessato a Domenico Berardi. Luis Enrique vorrebbe rinforzare l'attacco anche sotto un profilo numerico in seguito alle perdite di Pedro e Traoré. L'esterno del Sassuolo rispecchia il profilo ideale di ala da 4-3-3 che i blaugrana vorrebbero inserire nel loro scacchiere.


----------



## Renegade (5 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Non è che l'abbiamo sponsorizzato noi per bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

Mah, non penso si troverebbe bene.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Settembre 2015)

sarebbe una scommessa non da poco, le qualità ci sono, non so se per poter giocare a Barcellona, ma indubbiamente ha talento, il problema è il carattere, o matura o fa la fine di Balotelli Cassano e compagnia bella


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2015)

Se andate ad analizzare i giovani dei vari massimi campionati Berardi è sicuramente un top, i numeri parlano chiaro, se si conferma pure quest'anno si parlerà di quattro ottime stagioni.

La Juventus a prescindere ha fatto un'affare, che lo decida di tenere o monetizzare minimo venti milioni.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se andate ad analizzare i giovani dei vari massimi campionati Berardi è sicuramente un top, i numeri parlano chiaro, se si conferma pure quest'anno si parlerà di quattro ottime stagioni.
> 
> La Juventus a prescindere ha fatto un'affare, che lo decida di tenere o monetizzare minimo venti milioni.



Quoto, Berardi è uno stra top.

Questo arriva ai livelli di Baggio.


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2015)

sarebbe il sostituto ideale di Messi


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferisce El Mundo Deportivo, il Barcellona sarebbe fortemente interessato a Domenico Berardi. Luis Enrique vorrebbe rinforzare l'attacco anche sotto un profilo numerico in seguito alle perdite di Pedro e Traoré. L'esterno del Sassuolo rispecchia il profilo ideale di ala da 4-3-3 che i blaugrana vorrebbero inserire nel loro scacchiere.



È un gran talento,ma secondo me è un po' sopravvalutato. Vedremo.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

secondo me è molto sopravvalutato...tecnicamente a me fa pena.


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferisce El Mundo Deportivo, il Barcellona sarebbe fortemente interessato a Domenico Berardi. Luis Enrique vorrebbe rinforzare l'attacco anche sotto un profilo numerico in seguito alle perdite di Pedro e Traoré. L'esterno del Sassuolo rispecchia il profilo ideale di ala da 4-3-3 che i blaugrana vorrebbero inserire nel loro scacchiere.



Berardi è bravissimo imho, ma non così tanto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

A scaldare la panchina a Messi, dato che il nano argentino le gioca praticamente tutte.


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Settembre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sarebbe una scommessa non da poco, le qualità ci sono, non so se per poter giocare a Barcellona, ma indubbiamente ha talento, il problema è il carattere, o matura o fa la fine di *Balotelli Cassano* e compagnia bella



mi sembra molto diverso da loro


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

Berardi è un grande talento, però addirittura al Barcellona, mi sembra troppo  
Comunque, sarebbe un bene enorme per la nazionale


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2015)

A Barcellona farà benissimo, per un giocatore come lui è addirittura più facile anche se ovviamente farebbe la riserva..


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Uguale ----) http://www.milanworld.net/barcellona-su-pelle-per-il-dopo-messi-vt17109.html


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2015)

Non mi risulta perche Rafinha, Munir e Sandro non hanno nulla da invidiare a Berardi


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Berardi è un grande talento, però addirittura al Barcellona, mi sembra troppo
> Comunque, *sarebbe un bene enorme per la nazionale*



Non ne sono cosi certo.
Se va li a fare panchina fissa sarebbe dannoso.
Certo il giocatore si porterebbe dietro un esperienza importantissima anche senza giocare e lo aiutera a crescere, senza dubbio... ma questi giocatori sopratutto quando sono giovani hanno bisogno sopratutto di giocare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ne sono cosi certo.
> Se va li a fare panchina fissa sarebbe dannoso.
> Certo il giocatore si porterebbe dietro un esperienza importantissima anche senza giocare e lo aiutera a crescere, senza dubbio... ma questi giocatori sopratutto quando sono giovani hanno bisogno sopratutto di giocare.



Hai ragione, però le sue partite , anche se non da titolare, le giocherebbe, lì non hanno paura a far giocare i giovani ( anche perchè , se le cose durante la partita vanno male , tipo il barcellona sta perdendo 1-0 al 60º minuto , buttano dentro i titolari , e vincono  )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quoto, Berardi è uno stra top.
> 
> Questo arriva ai livelli di Baggio.


Ma non diciamo assurdità


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo assurdità



Vedremo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo.


Hai mai visto Baggio per affermare una cosa del genere? Parliamo del giocatore più talentuoso della storia del calcio italiano. L'unico insieme a Maradona e Ronaldo in grado di fare la differenza pure giocando da fermo.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Settembre 2015)

Mossa strategica, vogliono schierarlo in due partite... quelle contro il Villareal


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto Baggio per affermare una cosa del genere? Parliamo del giocatore più talentuoso della storia del calcio italiano. L'unico insieme a Maradona e Ronaldo in grado di fare la differenza pure giocando da fermo.



Non esageriamo 

Comunque si l' ho visto, e per molto anche.

E comunque ho detto di proposito a livello Baggio, non ho detto che gli somiglia nel modo di giocare.


----------



## neversayconte (7 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Berardi è bravissimo imho, ma non così tanto.



Ecco questo è il commento per me più azzeccato.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto Baggio per affermare una cosa del genere? Parliamo del giocatore più talentuoso della storia del calcio italiano. L'unico insieme a Maradona e Ronaldo in grado di fare la differenza pure giocando da fermo.



Ronaldo giocava da fermo? Io ho ricordi di Ronaldo per un'accelerazione da paura e una forza fisica straripante però che lo faceva volteggiare leggero sulle punte. Non ricordo un giocatore che giocava da fermo.

Maradona poteva giocare da fermo, perché i ritmi erano un pelino diverso..al tempo in tanti giocavano da fermi. Poi è arrivato Sacchi e tanti cari saluti a tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ronaldo giocava da fermo? Io ho ricordi di Ronaldo per un'accelerazione da paura e una forza fisica straripante però che lo faceva volteggiare leggero sulle punte. Non ricordo un giocatore che giocava da fermo.
> 
> Maradona poteva giocare da fermo, perché i ritmi erano un pelino diverso..al tempo in tanti giocavano da fermi. Poi è arrivato Sacchi e tanti cari saluti a tutti



Penso si riferisca al Ronaldo post-infortunio o comunque al fatto che anche se a un certo punto della carriera era piantato a terra riusciva comunque a fare cose pazzesche


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso si riferisca al Ronaldo post-infortunio o comunque al fatto che anche se a un certo punto della carriera era piantato a terra riusciva comunque a fare cose pazzesche


Esattamente.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

A parte che andrebbe a scaldare la panchina, per me non è da Barcellona, ma nemmeno da Milan (quello vero) diventerà un giocatore da Lazio/Fiorentina. Già la Roma per me è troppa roba per lui. Il ragazzo ha talento, è anche forte, ma non ha tecnica a sufficienza per giocare in una grande. Io la vedo cosi.

Più facile che il Barca vada a prendersi Felipe Anderson. Lui si che è veramente forte e ce lo vedrei benissimo al Barca.


----------

